# Giron Arnis Escrima Seminar in Houston



## BahalaNaHouston (Jun 16, 2014)

There will be a Giron Arnis Escrima seminar in Houston this July.

Where: Texas Academy of Acrobatics & Gymnastics 5548 N. Main St Ste A-1 Baytown, TX 77521

When: July 12-13 2014

Price: $75/one day $125/ two days

Master Joel Juanitas of Bahala Na Martial Arts/Giron Arnis Escrima will be in town to teach a two day seminar that is great for beginners up to advanced practitioneers.

For more information or to pre-register email info@houstonmartialartsacademy.com


----------

